# ~~ Jay's Jelly Blitz ~~



## Jay_x

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv243/JayLee__xx/willpower-2.jpg ​
I'm on a mission to loose my jelly that my beautiful darling daughter left me :icecream: Well I shouldn't blame it on Brooke really it was my own fault for eating.. loads. I had some good cravings when I was pregnant, I used to munch on carrots & peas & rice pudding (not sure if that's good :shrug: ) but I still managed to put on 2 stone. I lost a stone straight away after Brooke was born.

So here goes, I'm quite excited about this but I know it's going to be hard. I think starting this journal will really help.

Need to buy some scales! Anyone recommend some good ones?

05/05/10
My weight - unsure as of yet. Last time I weighed I was 14 stone.
Goal weight - 12 stone.
My dress size - 16 on bottom, 14 on top.
Height - 5'8.​

So here goes.. wish me luck :flower: xx


----------



## Jay_x

I have been on KLB6 tablets for 5 days now. I haven't really noticed a difference but to be honest I haven't been eating as well as I could. So it starts today. The ladies who are on KLB6 tablets... TMI but is anyone number two-ing like a trooper? I think it might be the tablets but I'm not sure. It's been ever since I started them. 

05/05/10
Breakfast - 2 weetabix, semi skimmed milk & a Mango, passion fruit & pineapple smoothie - 328 cal
Lunch - Cheese, pasta, iceberg lettuce, cucumber & mayo salad, Activia intensely creamy peaches & cream yogurt & cuppa tea - 511 cal
Dinner - Chicken Tikka Masala & Corner Crunch - 589 cal

Total for today - 1428 cals ​

I'm so chuffed I haven't snacked once today. Not even chocolate. That's my biggest weakness. To be fair, we haven't got any in.. were going food shopping tomorrow.. eek.. I am going to go all healthy & even OH said he wants to do it too! Bought some sushi today too. & going to buy scales tomorrow to see how much I really weigh :shy:
:flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

best of luck with the weightloss im sure you'l get rid of it in notime.


----------



## Jay_x

Thank you :] How are you doing with yours? xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi hun good luck with your weight loss :)

just wondering what KLB6 tablets are though? 

xx


----------



## toby2

good luck,sounds like you have made a good start


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jay mines fine thanks, i started slim fast 2 wk ago tomorrow sharp flown over.

i was wondering the same whatare those tablets seen few members taking them


----------



## Jay_x

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hi hun good luck with your weight loss :)
> 
> just wondering what KLB6 tablets are though?
> 
> xx

Hiya. There herbal slimming tablets. I've never been keen on slimming tablets but there's a few girls on here that said they are really good. There from Holland & Barrett. There supposed to help speed your metabolism up & also help cut the fat down in the food you eat. I take two before every meal :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jay_x said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun good luck with your weight loss :)
> 
> just wondering what KLB6 tablets are though?
> 
> xx
> 
> Hiya. There herbal slimming tablets. I've never been keen on slimming tablets but there's a few girls on here that said they are really good. There from Holland & Barrett. There supposed to help speed your metabolism up & also help cut the fat down in the food you eat. I take two before every meal :flower:Click to expand...

Hmmm tempting :)


----------



## jennifer89

hi hun, good luck with your diet :)

I was taking the KLB6 Tablets for the first 2 weeks of this diet, but the week i stopped taking them (last week) i lost half a stone! where the two weeks before i'd lost 1.3LB and STS, so for me i don't think they worked! but they did make me Number 2 more also! If my weight loss slows down again i'l start taking em again, but for now i'm doing it on my own :) & i've got 3 tubs left!


----------



## Jay_x

jennifer89 said:


> hi hun, good luck with your diet :)
> 
> I was taking the KLB6 Tablets for the first 2 weeks of this diet, but the week i stopped taking them (last week) i lost half a stone! where the two weeks before i'd lost 1.3LB and STS, so for me i don't think they worked! but they did make me Number 2 more also! If my weight loss slows down again i'l start taking em again, but for now i'm doing it on my own :) & i've got 3 tubs left!

Ahh well done for doing it on your own. It just shows then that you can do it without the tablets xx


----------



## Jay_x

So today's been good. Although I don't think I've had enough to eat as I feel a bit shaky & weak. Although that could be my sugar levels dropping as I'm not eating crap :confused: We went food shopping today & everything I picked out was healthy :wohoo: Can't say the same for OH though lol! Beer, sausage rolls, chocolate, the lot. Noooooooooooo :help: So much for wanting to eat healthy too lol! My poor baby doesn't seem very well today so haven't had chance to get on.

I bought some scales today! I'm 14st 6lb. Kinda what I expected anyway. I am going to torture myself with these scales I know it lol!

So no crappy snacking today, very proud, although have been so tempted with OH'S food! Instead of galaxy bars I bought Choc fibre bars & weight watchers choc biccies. So I can have something sweet that's low in fat. :thumbup:
Breakfast - 2 weetabix with semi skimmed milk & a cup of coffee (very tired this morning :coffee: ) - 235 cal
Lunch - Sushi with soy sauce & (forgot about) - Starbucks iced caramel latte - 415 cal
Snack - Choc fibre bar & Blackberry & blueberry smoothie - 239 cal
Dinner - Chicken stuffed with Philadelphia & wrapped in parma ham with salad & new potatoes & cupcake - 740 cal.

Total calories for today - 1629

Oww gone over a little, but not too bad I suppose. Been a bit naughty with the caramel latte.. OH didn't like it so I ended up having it as didn't want to chuck it :dohh: & the cupcake after dinner was tiny yet so many calories!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

off what ive readu need consume 1200 - 1400 cals to lose weight successfully & keep it off anything under 1200 must be on diet like cambridge or slim fast were get all you need from the shakes.. Unless do your tablets do that or they just a add 1lb extra off?
im 14st 6.5 :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i forgot to add, need be drinking at least 2litre a water a day it helps with ya losses :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Are they the new chocolate fibre bars? What are they like? x


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck hun :happydance: xx


----------



## Jay_x

MummyToAmberx said:


> off what ive readu need consume 1200 - 1400 cals to lose weight successfully & keep it off anything under 1200 must be on diet like cambridge or slim fast were get all you need from the shakes.. Unless do your tablets do that or they just a add 1lb extra off?
> im 14st 6.5 :)

No the tablets don't do that, they just help you to loose extra. I'm coming off them anyway as there giving me dodgy side effects so will be doing it on my own :thumbup: I noticed I was more thirsty today so drank lots of water. Ahh were the same weight then :thumbup: xx


----------



## Jay_x

Glitterfairy said:


> Are they the new chocolate fibre bars? What are they like? x

Yummy!! Just like a chocolate bar but much better for you :flower:


----------



## Jay_x

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't updated in a while! Need to keep on top of this, please boot me up the bum if I havn't updated! Means I've been naughty & sooooooo determined.

I Lost 3lbs & then put it back on, grrr! I'm posting these pics so I can remind myself I can do it. I think you can see the difference a little bit?

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv243/JayLee__xx/WeightLoss.jpg ​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey.. Lost 3lb in first week? But gone back?

Are your pics from beginning 1 week till end? I can see difference in waist area. You dont look your weight!


----------



## Jay_x

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey.. Lost 3lb in first week? But gone back?
> 
> Are your pics from beginning 1 week till end? I can see difference in waist area. You dont look your weight!

Hey sorry for the very late reply! Yup unfortunately done really well for a week & then just went downhill.. that's my problem! Such a yo yo. I can see a little difference too so these pics are my motivation.


----------

